# Dejavu DJV RDTA



## Tontoe (17/11/17)

Hey Guys, Thought I would put this up after receiving my DJV RDTA a few days ago. 

I must say despite the 2ml capacity I am thoroughly enjoying this. Great Vape out put and awesome flavor thanks to side and bottom airflow. The top fill functionality of this device has really blown me away as it make topping up easy.

Loving this one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

